# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Your Favourite 5 Programs

## Kaniaz

Whenever you reinstall your computer, or get a new one, you&#39;re immediately greeted with that wonderful blank canvas. A blank harddrive, a nice default background that will have you scratching your eyes out in fury after five minutes and soon enough it hits you. _My computer is totally useless without some programs._

So what&#39;s the first things you install? What would you carry so close to your heart you&#39;d be in danger of cardiac shock? And, more importantly, what programs make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside?

Here&#39;s mine to get the boogaloo rolling (and you guys had better roll):

*1. WinRAR* (www)
Before I get anything else I&#39;m always after some sort of compression software. Tons of programs come in this format and if you don&#39;t have something like it then you&#39;re basically dead in the water. I used to use _ProArchiver_ or whatever that thing was called, but for some reason I just use WinRAR now. I should really see what&#39;s up with the 7zip guys, though.

*2. Photoshop* (www)
Probably one of the most expensive things ever to hit the market but I can&#39;t do without it. I&#39;m often editing images (which surprises me being as I&#39;m a sorry excuse for an artist). I use it mostly to create "mockups" for site designs I&#39;m working on and all that. Either way it&#39;s a shade better than MSPaint. It&#39;s actually pretty weird how at my school everyone uses MSPaint and considers it the epitome of image manipulation.

*3. Vim* (www)
As fantastically nostalagic as Notepad is, it&#39;s got nothing feature wise although there are a few bugs if you like that kind of thing. So I use vim - it&#39;s probably the best solution out there and comes with everything I could ever want. That and it has colour schemes&#33; Hooray for a text editor with colour schemes&#33; I use this for all my programming and whatnot. Some people blanch at the idea of typing :w instead of pressing the save button to, uh, save, but to me it makes a whole lot of sense.

*4. Filezilla* (www)
My favourite FTP client, it gets the job done and allows me to upload whatever I need to upload to where I need it to be. I can get by with web FTP sometimes but the client is faster and more elegant. I wish it got updated more often though.

*5. IE7/Firefox or an otherwise updated browser*
Have you ever tried browsing the internet _without_ tabs? It&#39;s a nightmare and I can only pity those who do not have a good enough browser for it. Update for the love of God.

----------


## TweaK

*1. MSN Messenger/Windows Live Messenger*
Basically, my everything on a PC. Can&#39;t live without it. First thing I do, even before I windows update, is install MSN.

*2. Firefox*
My favourite browser. I agree with &#39;Niaz, non-tabbed browsing is hell. 

*3. WinRAR*
Hell yes. Compression software, what can you do without it? Well, tons of stuff. But still, it&#39;s one of the first applications I install.

*4. Mozilla Thunderbird*
E-mail is also an important thing, and I just can&#39;t help it - I hate outlook express. I&#39;ve gotten used to Thunderbird and I adore it now.

*5. Winamp*
Music. What can I do without my music? Nothing. I need music to be able to move. No, really&#33;

After that, applications such as FlashFXP (FXP/FTP app), iTunes (managing my iPod), Spysweeper (Live/on-demand anti spy and adware app), drivers, a webserver of sorts, IRC, video players and video codecs.

----------


## Welshwonder

*1. MSN Messenger*
Pretty much everyone I talk to uses this so it&#39;s a must

*2. BitComet*
Gotta love torrents

*3. Firefox*
Hate Internet Explorer, I don&#39;t know how people can use it, and tabbed browsing of course

*4. Limewire*
Music Music Music&#33;

*5. DAEMON Tools*
Small CD emulation software, in my "line of work" I need to mount .iso&#39;s a lot

The I&#39;d probably install way too many games. I left out things like WinRar because I deem them programs you need rather than something you use

----------


## badassbob

*1) Flash MX*
I waste hours a day on MX programming games and making animations.
*2) Photoshop*
I mainly use it to mod graphics in games, but it&#39;s still my second most used program.
*3) WinRar*
With the amount of crap that I download, I&#39;d be lost without it.
*4) Wordpad*
Yes, that&#39;s right. Again, because I love to tweak with game programming.
*5) Windows live messanger*
Goes without saying.

----------


## MSG

*NOTE:* IPB FlashChat would have been on this list but I don&#39;t think it was coded well enough to be classified as a program. Hey, look&#33; I&#39;m Casualtie&#33;

----------


## Tsen

*1. Firefox*  I suppose I could use the IE 7 Beta (Or RC, whichever phase it&#39;s at now), but I much prefer Firefox because of 1-Extensions and 2-Themes.  

*2. iTunes* A lot of computers come with it nowadays, even Windows compys.  But if they don&#39;t, that&#39;s the first thing in my grab bag.  Yeah, I&#39;ve tried WinAMP.  I wasn&#39;t impressed.  It&#39;s counter-intuitive, annoying to get used to, the display is hard to read, the rating system bites, the library and playlist features are glitchy and even less user friendly than the rest of the program, etc.  I use iTunes because it helps me keep my music in order, rated in a clearly visible way, and it is VERY user friendly.

*3. Photoshop* It really is a necessity.  

*4. Word Perfect* Microsoft Word tries to do the thinking for me, which I hate.  AbiWord is glitchy on my computer, and while I like using it for its portability, I prefer something more stable and option-filled for my desktop PC.  OpenOffice is...well, ugly.  And it tries to emulate Word too much, to the point where OpenOffice tries to think for me as well.  Programs that try to predict me or "correct" my work are my number one computer pet peeve.

*5. WinRAR* Most torrents nowadays involve some form of compression, and WinRAR is unquestionably the one program that can handle any of them.

*6. uTorrent* I&#39;m a torrent junkie.  I LIVE on the things.  uTorrent is by far my favorite client--it has more features than any other torrent client save Azureus (and even then, only by a narrow margin that&#39;s closing fast).  The best part of all is that uTorrent can run as a standalone .exe that&#39;s only 174 kB, and at peak useage, only takes up 3 or 4 megs of RAM (Compared with Azureus&#39;s 24+)

*7. DAEMON Tools* Or maybe Alcohol 52 or 120%.  DAEMON Tools is usually my first choice simply because it&#39;s entirely free and just does the very basics of what I need.  Alcohol requires money for the 120 version, which is useful for creating backups of protected CDs, so while I like the functionality, I just don&#39;t like spending money.  Alcohol 52% is now freeware, but it doesn&#39;t rip CDs, only mounts them, which is exactly what DAEMON Tools does.  

Probably the last program I&#39;d put on would be a messenger program.  Honestly, I HATE instant messengers.  They&#39;re distracting and I&#39;d really rather just talk to the person in real life, or at the least over the phone.  To add to the pile, they&#39;re wasteful of system resources.  AIM is laden with junk programs that are only half a step away from being spyware (Honestly, AOL is the root of all evil).  Windows messenger sucks because of the intense difficulty in getting it off your system--it has a way of weedling its way back in when you aren&#39;t watching. 
If I HAD to have an IM, I&#39;d get Miranda or Trillian, just to minimize bloat.  But I&#39;d rather not even touch that plague-infested hell-house.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Lets see....

*1) Macromedia Flash MX

*I... I... I just love you so much. What would I do without you?

*2) VLC Media Player*

A bunch of different formats in one free, fast, and small video player.

*3) Adium*

Why run so many different IM clients when you can run one, TweaK? Yeah, you lose features, but it&#39;s a lot better than Micrsoft MSN Messenger *5* for Mac, and aMSN doesn&#39;t run AIM or google talk.

*4) Brain Wave Generator

*Thanks to this wicked program, I&#39;ve been able to make a preset which I&#39;ve been using for the past ~3 weeks that helps me fall asleep in under 15 minutes, VS. my usual 45 minutes.

*5) Firefox*

Tabbed browsing, themes, extensions (adblock yayyayayayay), small, quick, etc, you&#39;re my favourite browser. It&#39;s ok, Safari, you&#39;re not bad yourself.

*(I know I&#39;m supposed to do only 5 but w/e)

6) Photoshop CS2

*You&#39;d be rated higher once I figure out how to do more than layers, background erasing, and transparency lol.

*7) Mozilla Thunderbird

*ADAPTIVE JUNK EMAIL FILTER WOOHOO.

*8) Toast Titanium

*iDVD doesn&#39;t work for me, so you&#39;re my best buddy&#33;

*9) Sponge Bob Typing

*Complete with mind numbing action, it taught me to type in a week.

*10) Roller Coaster Tycoon 3

*I&#39;m not a big fan of computer games but this one isn&#39;t too bad.

----------


## MSG

> *2. iTunes*[/b]



its quite depressing, actually. iTunes is the best music player out there and it sucks great balls.





> *4. Word Perfect*[/b]



Yeah, I like WordPerfect too. Microsoft Word tries too hard... most of the time it tries to correct when there was no need for correction in the first place, to the point that it takes even more work to correct what word does than it would have if you formatted it yourself. Gah. The new word coming out looks really nice, though, I&#39;ll try to get my hands on that if I can find a cheap copy ( education version, perhaps? )

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, iTunes kind of bugs me because it&#39;s so HUGE.  I really wish there was a freeware program out there that could do rating, GOOD playlist management, and hopefully support album art.

On the new Word, I&#39;ve downloaded the Beta (If you download via torrent, its free, if you download through Microsoft, it&#39;s &#036;1.50 for bandwidth.)  Either way, its legal and you can register a torrent version like normal).  I kind of like it, but the UI bugs me a bit.  It&#39;s too graphical and large.  I much prefer the 2003 version&#39;s UI.  Other than that, it&#39;s pretty good.  Give it a try, I say. (If you do go the torrent route, be sure to get the Beta 2, its the latest version)

----------


## Kaniaz

> It&#39;s too graphical and large[/b]



You mean you&#39;d prefer eight toolbars and all sorts of things floating all over the place, as opposed to having an extra 20px or so being used as a sort of &#39;flat tax&#39;? Oh, the minds of you end-users. Make sure you get the latest version of Office - don&#39;t torrent it if you can actually pay the token fee - there&#39;s a technical refresh out fixing some things people didn&#39;t like with the ribbon.





> WordPerfect[/b]



Right. I give up with you guys. _Burn in text editor hell for all I care&#33;_

----------


## Mr_Fire

Hrm...:

1) Trillian - A universal instant messenger

2) SimpleMU - A client for connecting to MUDs

3) Advanced Browser - A awsome neat browser

4) Winamp - You know what it is

5) Lime Wire - Downloading utility

 ::bowdown::  -Yep, those are my top five. Good programs right there.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Ne-yo

You guys I haven&#39;t had this much fun since the invention of Smartware..  ::chuckle::  
Let&#39;s see here Let me get my thoughts together. Okay here we go.

*Winamp:* The one program I&#39;ve installed through the years on every computer.

*IE7/Firefox:* with extensions makes web browsing a whole different game, and it brings me Lifehacker too   ::madtongue::  

*GIMP:* it&#39;s much easier to use than photoshop, let alone i dot have to worry about buying the few hundred dollar license.

*Password Corral:* is my favorite of all time. It&#39;s a great secure password manager that allows you to export a new encrypted copy of your passwords each time they change. Combined with a quick &#39;n dirty xcopy script I&#39;ve written for backups, I use Password Corral to save all kinds of information securely.

*OmniPass 4.0:* It&#39;s a Fingerprint sensor program I manage all passwords through fingerprint recognition.

*Slick Run:* I used this because it launches stuff quick and easily.

*MediaMonkey:* for music, life just doesn&#39;t make sense without it.

*MyphoneExplorer:*   for all your cell phone needs.

*RealVNC:* Because I can fix my mom&#39;s computer from 1800 miles away. The savings in time and frustration (on both our parts) is priceless.

*1by1*: It&#39;s an extremely lightweight (and free) mp3 player that lists and plays directories of files rather than loading individual songs. It holds a coveted spot on my quick launch bar along with Opera and Atlantis word processor, good contenders for my second and third favorites.

*MSN IM, Google Talk, Yahoo IM*.

----------


## TweaK

> its quite depressing, actually. iTunes is the best music player out there and it sucks great balls.[/b]







> Yeah, iTunes kind of bugs me because it&#39;s so HUGE.  I really wish there was a freeware program out there that could do rating, GOOD playlist management, and hopefully support album art.
> 
> On the new Word, I&#39;ve downloaded the Beta (If you download via torrent, its free, if you download through Microsoft, it&#39;s &#036;1.50 for bandwidth.)  Either way, its legal and you can register a torrent version like normal).  I kind of like it, but the UI bugs me a bit.  It&#39;s too graphical and large.  I much prefer the 2003 version&#39;s UI.  Other than that, it&#39;s pretty good.  Give it a try, I say. (If you do go the torrent route, be sure to get the Beta 2, its the latest version)
> [/b]



Are you people dumb, blind, maybe a little challenged?
Have you never heard of winamp, mmd3 skin, minisized?
Yes, it really whoops the llama&#39;s ass.

*EDIT* Wow I just saw a major retarded mistake. "Notice how you it&#39;s small and have" or something alike, and I forgot to tell you.. The PL button opens a window with a playlist editor.

----------


## Tsen

Winamp is bulky as hell and the playlist management makes me want to murder small, fluffy animals.
Do you really want me killing small, fluffy animals?

RE Kaniaz--This is the part that bugs me:

I don&#39;t like it.  I&#39;d prefer it just labeled them like normal.

----------


## spoon

For those of you who don&#39;t like winamp, give foobar200 a go.  Sure it looks like crap to start with, but there&#39;s 129 pages of examples of how much that can change in the fourms.  Check out the wiki as well.

Anyway, my top 5.

1. Foobar
2. Java/IDE - java&#39;s bloated api makes assignments easy
3. Ms visual studio 2005 - mmm
4. Mp3 tag - manual tagging sucks when you have ~50gig to do.
5. AVG free edition - good av suite which doesnt hog resources

edit... 6. 7zip.  I think its slightly faster than winrar.  And no nag screen

----------


## icuurd12b42

Current:
Web Browsing - IE all the way

Multimedia (Playing ripping and burning, DVD, multimedia archive) - MS Media Player can&#39;t be beat

Text editing - Notepad

Documents - MS Word

Save My Ass app - System Restore

From the past:
Norton Disk Doctor (The early ones)
PC Stacker
Interdev for all text documents and coding
Kermit Dialer/Terminal
Windows 3.0 Ah, sure beats dos.

Thanks MSG for Windirstat. I&#39;ve been looking for something like that for years.

----------


## Tsen

Spoon, that reminded me--
MusicBrainz Tagger is what I use for mp3 tagging.  Have you ever tried it, and if so, does mp3Tagger work better?

----------


## Kaniaz

> Spoon, that reminded me--
> MusicBrainz Tagger is what I use for mp3 tagging. Have you ever tried it, and if so, does mp3Tagger work better?[/b]



Heh, you make me feel dirty just using iTunes to organise my music collection by ID3 tags. It&#39;s rather a mess in my music directories, I just rely on the metadata to abstract everything into a nice (supposedly organised) format.

----------


## TweaK

I used "Mp3 Tagger Ultra" or something along the lines of that. It works like a charm.

----------


## Umbrasquall

WindowBlinds
Notebook Hardware Control
BitComet
ObjectDock
Firefox+extensions

And of course all the necessary antivirus/spyware stuff.

----------


## Tsen

Alright, I&#39;ve been converted.  I downloaded Foobar2000, and I&#39;m liking it a lot.  Of course, it IS pretty ugly, but its not like iTunes was any better.  Could be slightly more user-friendly as well, but I&#39;m still loving it.
Right now it&#39;s running on 12 MB of RAM, less than half of what iTunes uses.  It&#39;s pretty capable, playlist management is MUCH better than WinAMP and far, FAR above Windows Media Player.  Not quite to the iTunes level because it lacks a rating system, but other than that, Foobar&#39;s playlist management is BETTER than iTunes.
Unfortunately, it doesn&#39;t support album art, but with my FoxyTunes plugin for Firefox, I can see all the album art anyway, so that&#39;s not a major downer.

----------


## spoon

Tsen:
The thing I really love about foobar is its easy extensibility.  Check out the hydrogenaudio foobar forums for some awesome plugins.  Rating systems, fancier GUI&#39;s, better layout managers, album art, popup song info, etc.  My foobar looks like this atm:



You&#39;re right though, its not user-friendly at all.  I just stole that layout from a few places on the forum, and it still took me a while to figure it out.

----------


## Tsen

What version are you using, by the way?  I downloaded the most recent (0.9.4) but I&#39;m realizing that most of the plugins aren&#39;t compatible with it yet.

----------


## Kaniaz

> FoxyTunes plugin for Firefox[/b]



Argh&#33;

----------


## Tsen

Maybe I should stop talking before Kaniaz starts hemmorrhaging some very important chemicals in his brain.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

1. Mozilla Firefox
2. WinRAR
3. AIM
4. AudioScrobbler
5. Battlefield 2 (I&#39;m t3h ub3r 1337z0rz)

----------


## Pyrofan1

Apache free webserverMysql free databasePHP free programing languageDev-cpp C/C++ editor and compilerFirefox

----------


## bradybaker

Photoshop CS2
iTunes
uTorrent
Windows Live Messenger
Wordpad

----------


## lord soth

In order of importance:

FireFox : (or some other web browser, I just need one)

Blender3d : a 3d modeling program www.blender3d.org

mIRC : IRC client.

MS VISUAL STUDIO : Yeah, the whole kit&#39;n&#39;kaboodle.

Trillian

----------


## Tsen

Oooh, thought I&#39;d toss this in:  The new Photoshop CS3 Beta&#39;s out and available for download.  If you&#39;ve got a registered (and preferably legal) version of CS2 or earlier, then it&#39;s free for unlimited use.  Otherwise you get a two-day trial.
They&#39;ve added a bunch of new junk and tweaked some things, but I haven&#39;t quite gotten to giving it a test run yet, though I did install it already.

----------


## CryoDragoon

1. Mozilla Firefox
2. Windows Media Player (for my music)
3. VLC Media Player (for videos with multiple audio and subtitle layers)
4. Azureus
5. Riva FLV Encoder (you can convert FLV&#39;s (for example downloaded youtube and googlevideo videos) to mpeg, avi, mp3 (etc), and ofcourse mpeg and avi (etc) videos to FLV&#39;s...)
6. Adobe Premiere Elements

----------


## Howie

These are my favorite   ::bigteeth::  *1. WinRAR* (www)*2. Photoshop* (www)*3. Vim* (www)*4. Filezilla* (www)*5. IE7/Firefox or an otherwise updated browser*Damn it Kaniaz. Can you not keep your avatar for at least one week. This is how I associate members. So when their avatar changes I can&#39;t find them. I actually have to _read_.  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

1. MS Office
2. Ulead VideoStudio
3. VirtualDub
4. Tmpgenc
5. Visual Studio 2005

----------


## pj

1) Firefox & Thunderbird
2) AVG
3) Zone Alarm
4) Open Office suite
5) The Gimp
--
THEN...
Lilypond (music manuscripting system)
Putty (SSH client to maintain my servers)
WinAmp (for lack of anything as functional but smaller)
FL Studio
Tracktion

Then a zillion VST synths and effects.

----------


## Kaniaz

> Vim[/b]



Howetzer, you use vim? Seriously? That is only, I don&#39;t know, the greatest text editor on the planet.

As for my avatars, I&#39;m trying, but the temptation is far too much.  :tongue2:

----------


## ExoByte

*1.* MSN Live Messenger

*2.* Morpheus

*3.* iTunes

*4.* winRAR

*5.* Skype

----------


## PenguinLord13

> *1. iTunes*
> This hunk of junk is the slowest, crashiest, and most troublesome program I&#39;ve dealt with to date. If ever there was a program that was the chunkiest of them all, _this is it._
> [/b]



I know, pisses me off. Sadly it is the best of the programs i tried, even if does suck big fat hairy man balls. It didn&#39;t use to be like this too, but I think ever since Itunes v6 (I need it for video ipod) it&#39;s gotten slower and slower.

Anyways, my top 5  ::bowdown::  :

*Firefox* - I would shoot myself if I didn&#39;t have tabbed browsing, plus way easier to use and less virusy than IE.

*Photoshop* - What the hell, it&#39;s fun to play around with&#33;

*Azureus* - Excellent bittorrent client. I love bittorrent so much. Without it I couldn&#39;t watch shows I like that I can&#39;t watch the day they air, or get programs like photoshop free&#33; (do you really think I payed &#036;&#036;&#036; for it)

*Notepad* - Extremely convenient for opening random weird files with extentions you&#39;ve never heard of, or for ripping content of the internet (for example Google Video, you can download the original file&#33; No more waiting for it to download with the google video player open, and then having to rename the GVI file AVI&#33 :wink2: .

*Daemon Tools* I can&#39;t live without my emulation software. I hate having to deal with stupid CDs all the time.

*UltraISO* - By far the best CD burning program I&#39;ve used. It not only allows you to burn just about any type of CD format, it can even _convert between formats_ for a more convenient file type.

*WinRAR* - I&#39;ve been using the 40 day trial for 2+ years. You gotta love the stupidity, it tells you to buy occassionally, but never actually stops functioning completely  :smiley: . Like UltraISO, it is by far the best tool for the purpose, as it opens just about every archive out there.

Yeah, okay, maybe my list of five ended up as 7, but who&#39;s counting?  ::evil::

----------


## Tsen

Give µTorrent a try.  I used to be a devoted Azureus user, until I tried µTorrent.  
Basically, µTorrent does almost anything Azureus can do (and the list of things it can&#39;t do is closing very, very quickly), but is infinitely smaller.
Azureus runs at ~25MB of RAM on my PC, while currently µTorrent is running at 2.2 MB with twelve active torrents.
Plus, µTorrent&#39;s got a brand new, shiny web UI so you can start torrents on your PC at home while out on vacation in the Bahamas, or while you&#39;re up in the dorms at school.  You just download the torrent file and send it through the web UI and your computer at home starts the download.  You can even control bandwidth limits, torrent priorities, pause and restart torrents, etc. 
Basically, it&#39;s everything you could ever want from a torrent client.
Oh, and did I mention that the whole thing runs from a 174 kB standalone .exe?

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Give µTorrent a try.  I used to be a devoted Azureus user, until I tried µTorrent.  
> Basically, µTorrent does almost anything Azureus can do (and the list of things it can&#39;t do is closing very, very quickly), but is infinitely smaller.
> Azureus runs at ~25MB of RAM on my PC, while currently µTorrent is running at 2.2 MB with twelve active torrents.
> Plus, µTorrent&#39;s got a brand new, shiny web UI so you can start torrents on your PC at home while out on vacation in the Bahamas, or while you&#39;re up in the dorms at school.  You just download the torrent file and send it through the web UI and your computer at home starts the download.  You can even control bandwidth limits, torrent priorities, pause and restart torrents, etc. 
> Basically, it&#39;s everything you could ever want from a torrent client.
> Oh, and did I mention that the whole thing runs from a 174 kB standalone .exe?
> [/b]



Niiice, I&#39;ll definitely give it a try. 25meg RAM is okay, but that sounds pretty cool. I&#39;m always open to new ideas.

----------


## dsr

In no particular order:

*Firefox* - doesn&#39;t need any explanation, does it?
*Adium* - nice multi-protocol IM client for Mac OS X
*UNIX command-line* - my all-purpose IDE consists of GNU Screen running with three tabs open at all times:
1) Vim
2) Bash shell
3) a doc viewer, more or less (hope some of you get the pun)
*Gimp* - more productive UI than PhotoShop IMO, F/OSS, free as in beer, a must-have
*LyX* - much better than a word processor

----------


## jacobo

winrar
trillian
soulseek
itunes
solitaire

----------


## Howie

> Howetzer, you use vim? Seriously? That is only, I don&#39;t know, the greatest text editor on the planet.
> 
> As for my avatars, I&#39;m trying, but the temptation is far too much. 
> [/b]




Actually... I just copied and pasted yours so I would look cool and seem to know what I am talking about.  8)

----------


## Psychophylus

Just for making music:

Anvil Studio
Cantabile
DrumSite
Sound Forge 6
Audacity
Acid Xpress

----------


## flight

Just my basic five...

1.) Spyware Doctor --&#62; Anti-Spyware.
2.) Registry Mechanic --&#62; Cleans up the registry a bit.
3.) AnyDVD --&#62; Backup DVDs.
4.) Daemon Tools --&#62; Emulate disks.
5.) WinMX --&#62; P2P.

----------


## PenguinLord13

May I add AVAST&#33; as my antivirus software. It&#39;s free and better than Norton. And Audacity, kinda like photoshop, it&#39;s just fun to play with. Now my top five has nine&#33;

----------


## Artelis

Winamp
Ventrillo
World of Warcraft
etc
etc
etc
BitchX
Porn Finder Deluxe

----------


## Gogogo111

1)Firefox (Extensions, safety, speed, themes, etc.)
2)Winamp Pro (Gotta love the speed and hotkeys)
3)Media Player Classic /w CCCP Codec
4)Winrar (I never actually double click the file, just right click extract to /. And you never see the buy winrar thing)
5)Skype. I talk with my friends all the time on this.
6)uTorrent. Best torrent client, period.

----------


## Pyrofan1

I found a new favorite program: Celestia
Screenshot:
[attachmentid=268]

----------


## TweaK

> Actually... I just copied and pasted yours so I would look cool and seem to know what I am talking about.  8)
> [/b]



I compared and saw you didn&#39;t even bother to change "or an otherwise updated browser". Haha, you .. deceiving .. thing&#33;

----------


## Volcon

1. Utorrent
2. Mozilla Firefox
3. world of warcraft
4. Desktop link to this
5. Vent





Anyone know where i can get the photoshop torrent?? thanks tons.

----------


## Kaniaz

> Anyone know where i can get the photoshop torrent?? thanks tons.[/b]



Surely not asking for warez?

----------


## Tsen

Haha, I swear, there are SO many people running around asking for how to steal software on the boards these days.  What, are they trying to turn DV into some sort of _Pirate Bay_?
Anyway.

Just an FYI, Volcon, but the CS3 Beta is free.  And legal.  Well, for two days and whatnot, unless you mess with some of the files to permanently enable it.

----------


## TweaK

> Surely not asking for warez?[/b]



Surely not.





> unless you mess with some of the files to permanently enable it.[/b]



...Yes, merely messing with the files. We&#39;re not exploiting a nasty bug making it available for lifetime&#33; We&#39;re just.. messing with the files. Right guys?




..Right?

----------


## MSG

> Anyone know where i can get the photoshop torrent?? thanks tons.
> [/b]







> Haha, I swear, there are SO many people running around asking for how to steal software on the boards these days.  What, are they trying to turn DV into some sort of *Pirate Bay*?[/b]



I see what you did there






> ...Yes, merely messing with the files. We&#39;re not exploiting a nasty bug making it available for lifetime&#33; We&#39;re just.. messing with the files. Right guys?
> [/b]



Actually that didn&#39;t work - it looked like it worked but actually, by deleting the application.mif, you were basically getting rid of the nag screen and selecting the 2 days trial option.

----------


## TweaK

Haggis:  	We&#39;re a band of vicious pirates&#33;
Edward: 	A sailin´ out to sea.
Bill: 	When you hear our gentle singing...
Haggis: 	You&#39;ll be sure to turn and flee&#33;

Guybrush: 	Oh, this is just ridiculous.

Guybrush: 	Come on, men&#33; We&#39;ve got to recover that map&#33;
Bill: 	That pirate will be done for, when he falls into our trap&#33;
Bill: 	We&#39;re a club of tuneful rovers&#33;
Haggis: 	We can sing in every clef&#33;
Edward: 	We can even hit the high notes&#33;
Haggis: 	It&#39;s just too bad we&#39;re tone deaf&#33;

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	Let&#39;s go defeat that evil pirate&#33;
Edward: 	We know he&#39;s sure to lose, ´cause we know just where to fire at&#33;

Edward: 	We&#39;re thieving balladeers.
Haggis: 	A gang of cutthroat mugs.
Bill: 	To fight us off ye don&#39;t need guns&#33;
Edward: 	Just really good ear plugs&#33;

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	All right, crew, let&#39;s get to work&#33;
Haggis: 	Our vocation is a thing we love, a thing we&#39;d never shirk.

Haggis: 	We&#39;ll fight you in the harbor.
Bill: 	We&#39;ll battle you on land.
Edward: 	But when you meet singing pirates...
Guybrush: 	They&#39;ll be more than you can stand.

Bill: 	Ooooh&#33; That was a good one&#33;
Guybrush: 	No, it wasn&#39;t.

Guybrush: 	No time for song&#33; We&#39;ve got to move&#33;
Bill: 	The battle will be long, but our courage we will prove&#33;

Bill: 	We&#39;re a pack a´ scurvy sea dogs.
Haggis: 	Have we pity? Not a dram&#33;
Edward: 	We all eat roasted garlic...
Haggis: 	...then sing from the diaphragm&#33;

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	Less singing, more sailing.
Edward: 	When we defeat our wicked foe, his ship he will be bailing&#33;

Bill: 	If ye try ta fight us...
Haggis: 	...you will get a nasty whackin´&#33;
Edward: 	If ya disrespect our singing´...
Bill: 	...we will feed ya to a kraken&#33;

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	I´m getting so sick of you guys and your rhyming.
Haggis: 	We´re ready to set sail, through the cannons need a priming.

Edward: 	We&#39;re troublesome corsairs&#33;
Bill: 	And we&#39;ve come to steal your treasures&#33;
Haggis: 	We would shoot you on the downbeat...
Edward: 	...but we have to rest five measures.

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	Stop&#33; Stop&#33; Stop&#33;
Bill: 	The brass is what we&#39;ll polish and the deck is what we&#39;ll mop.

Guybrush: 	You say you&#39;re nasty pirates...
Guybrush: 	...scheming, thieving, bad bushwhackers?
Guybrush: 	From what I&#39;ve seen I tell you...
Guybrush: 	...you&#39;re not pirates&#33; You&#39;re just slackers&#33;

All: 	A pirate I was meant to be&#33;
All: 	Trim the sails and roam the sea&#33;

Guybrush: 	We&#39;ll surely avoid scurvy if we all eat an orange.
Haggis: 	And...&#33;
Haggis: 	...um...
Bill: 	Well...
Edward: 	...err...
Bill: 	Door hinge?
Edward: 	No, no...
Bill: 	Guess the song&#39;s over, then.
Haggis: 	Guess so.
Edward: 	Okay, back to work.
Guybrush: 	Well gee. I feel a little guilty, now.

----------


## Volcon

> Haggis:  	We&#39;re a band of vicious pirates&#33;
> Edward: 	A sailin´ out to sea.
> Bill: 	When you hear our gentle singing...
> Haggis: 	You&#39;ll be sure to turn and flee&#33;
> 
> Guybrush: 	Oh, this is just ridiculous.
> 
> Guybrush: 	Come on, men&#33; We&#39;ve got to recover that map&#33;
> Bill: 	That pirate will be done for, when he falls into our trap&#33;
> ...



Wtf?  ::wtf2::

----------


## Identity X

Mine are:
Winamp
Firefox
Netbeans
Xemacs
Google Earth

Other I recommend are CDBurner XP Pro 3, a very good freeware recording program, and QuickZip wwhich is in my opinion one of the best archivers out there, it supports everything (and it&#39;s free).

----------


## Tsen

:tongue2:  Monkey Island

----------


## TweaK

> Monkey Island
> [/b]



..I declare you my new God.

----------


## Jeremysr

These are probably not going to be in order.

1) Firefox
2) SciTE (programming text editor)
3) Dualis (a Nintendo DS emulator that I use for testing my DS programs)
4) MSN Messenger
5) MSpaint (for screenshots, pixel art)

----------


## Ænema

1: Adobe After Effects
2: Guitar Pro 5
3: Photoshop
4: MSN Messenger
5: Windows Media Player

----------


## XsupremeX

Mozilla firefox
gcc
nmap
xchat
Bash
Adobe Reader
notepad
hex editor

----------


## Kaniaz

> nmap[/b]



+5 coolness points

----------


## Ynot

> <div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(XsupremeX &#064; Jan 12 2007, 04&#58;03 AM) [snapback]397670[/snapback]







> nmap
> [/b]



+5 coolness points
[/b][/quote]
Yes, and -15 sex appeal points as well   ::bigteeth::

----------


## cidus

1. Flash Mx 2004
2. Adobe Photoshop
3. Firefox

----------


## Tsen

New list for me:
1. AmaroK (Kick-arse music player/organizer)
2. EasyUbuntu (Basically all the media codecs you need in one package)
3. Firestarter (Firewall, definitely need it up on a giant network at a college)
4. Last.fm Player (For when I want to listen to something other than what&#39;s in my library)
5. Firefox Extension Backup Extension (To move all my bookmarks, themes, extensions, cookies and whatever else onto a new machine)

----------


## dsr

> +5 coolness points
> [/b]



For nmap? As if he uses it to identify vulnerabilities in _his_ network connection.  ::wink::   I&#39;d say +5 for Bash. I thought I was the only one here who prefers *&#036;* prompts over GUIs that have a tendency to baby you. They assume that the average user doesn&#39;t even know what regular expressions are. Oh wait, the average computer user doesn&#39;t even know what RAM stands for. Oh well. I see Microsoft&#39;s monopoly over the operating system industry lasting for a long time.

----------


## XsupremeX

mhmm....

Slackware ftw... Are you familiar with BSDs? OpenBSD?





> Yes, and -15 sex appeal points as well a_bigteeth.gif[/b]



Well, that&#39;s the first stereotypical remark I&#39;ve heard all day. thnx.

----------


## Kaniaz

> I&#39;d say +5 for Bash[/b]



I would&#39;ve said +5 for bash too, but I figured it was something of a given.  :tongue2: 





> Slackware ftw... Are you familiar with BSDs? OpenBSD?[/b]



I tried OpenBSD once, but I didn&#39;t really see much of the point in it. There seems to be some vague remnants of a feud between the BSD and Linux guys (do OS people _ever_ stop arguing?) as to which one is better.

----------


## Ne-yo



----------


## Kaniaz

Yes...that was one of the images I saw. A lot.

----------


## Volcon

Bump to a good thread.

----------


## Kaniaz

Ne-yo managed to kill it, yeah.

----------


## TweaK

Excuses&#33; Failing ones too&#33; You just do not dare admit that your thread was bound to collapse and get lost in oblivion in due time.

----------


## Kaniaz

I made this thread?

----------


## Neruo

PORN.EXE

UTORRENT

FIREFAWKS

CAPS LOCK

-

Yeah, that kind of summarizes it. Firefox and utorrent... I hate godawful msn.

----------


## King and God

1. Xfire
2. Powerstrip
3. Bitcomet
4. Daemon tools
5. MSN

----------


## TweaK

> I made this thread?
> [/b]



Uh yeah?

----------


## Kaniaz

Well, unlike _some_ people, I don&#39;t care&#33; PLOX

----------


## Artelis

> Well, unlike _some_ people, I don&#39;t care&#33; PLOX
> [/b]



There goes that oblivion issue again.

----------


## mollyrulz9999

My top 5:

1:Skype
an unarguably popular program. It&#39;s like MSN, but with more interactivity wih other users of it.

2: Limewire
I download some of my fav songs off there.

3: Google sketchUp
A 3-D Modellig program. Only consists of drawing lines around the place, or using their premade objects.

4: Google Video Player
I use it to watch some movies I downloaded from Google Video

5: Fraps
I use it to take pics and movies from games.

----------


## Tsen

> 2: Limewire
> I download some of my fav songs off there.[/b]



I&#39;ve said it before, and I stand by what I said:
Using Limewire is like having unprotected sex with a cheap Russian whore.  I guarantee that if you keep using it, you&#39;ll cut the life of your PC in half.  
Seriously, if you want music, use a torrent client (I recommend uTorrent) and a private music tracker, like Kraytracker.  You&#39;ll get tracks that are actually accurately tagged, you&#39;ll get complete albums instead of individual tracks, you&#39;ll get NO viruses, and the RIAA will have a MUCH harder time suing you (The RIAA likes to pick on Limewire and direct P2P users), especially with sites like Kraytracker that either don&#39;t host RIAA protected music or keep their torrents on a tracker that&#39;s closed to the public.

----------


## dragon-architect

Here are my top five must haves:

1. Firefox
2. mIRC
3. gmax (originally from discreet, but now supported by turbosquid)
4. Skype
5. SimCity 4 Deluxe

----------


## mollyrulz9999

> I&#39;ve said it before, and I stand by what I said:
> Using Limewire is like having unprotected sex with a cheap Russian whore.  I guarantee that if you keep using it, you&#39;ll cut the life of your PC in half.  
> Seriously, if you want music, use a torrent client (I recommend uTorrent) and a private music tracker, like Kraytracker.  You&#39;ll get tracks that are actually accurately tagged, you&#39;ll get complete albums instead of individual tracks, you&#39;ll get NO viruses, and the RIAA will have a MUCH harder time suing you (The RIAA likes to pick on Limewire and direct P2P users), especially with sites like Kraytracker that either don&#39;t host RIAA protected music or keep their torrents on a tracker that&#39;s closed to the public.
> [/b]



So? doesn&#39;t mean I can&#39;t use it.  ::roll::

----------


## nightshade

1. iTunes
2. Opera
3. Trillian
4. Photoshop
5. Media Player Classic

----------


## Tsen

> So? doesn&#39;t mean I can&#39;t use it. 
> [/b]



People like you make me want to hurt kittens.  FOR THE SAKE OF MY SANITY, STOP USING LIMEWIRE.

----------


## Ynot

if you must use the Gnutella network
use Frostwire instead of Limewire
Frostwire is a clone of the limewire client with all the DRM code cut-out

http://www.frostwire.com/

and there&#39;s nothing wrong (per se) with using the Gnutella network
as long as you know how to be anonymous
and you know that music files shouldn&#39;t end in .exe

but there&#39;s no denying, torrents are superior

----------


## PenguinLord13

> People like you make me want to hurt kittens.  FOR THE SAKE OF MY SANITY, STOP USING LIMEWIRE.
> [/b]



If you know what&#39;s good for you, ditch limewire, but I won&#39;t cry if you keep using it. As long as the RIAA is concentrated on stuff llike limewire, they won&#39;t have as much time to deal with the smart people who use bittorrent  ::evil::  But really, don&#39;t make me kill little kittens  ::sniper::  and don&#39;t use limewire (unless of cource having tons of viruses makes you happy).

----------


## Kaniaz

How you&#39;re even supposed to deal with Bittorrent short of owning a tracker or two is beyond me.

----------


## mollyrulz9999

> If you know what&#39;s good for you, ditch limewire, but I won&#39;t cry if you keep using it. As long as the RIAA is concentrated on stuff llike limewire, they won&#39;t have as much time to deal with the smart people who use bittorrent  But really, don&#39;t make me kill little kittens  and don&#39;t use limewire (unless of cource having tons of viruses makes you happy).
> [/b]



I&#39;m only using it for music, and I have the Free edition of AVG, so I&#39;m covered with Limewire.

----------


## Kaniaz

> I&#39;m only using it for music[/b]



The *Recording* Industry Association of America doesn&#39;t mind that.

----------


## Ne-yo

> I&#39;m only using it for music, and I have the Free edition of AVG, so I&#39;m covered with Limewire.
> [/b]



Limewire installs crapware on your system and screws up windows registry big time. You&#39;re gonna need a lot more than AVG to get yourself out of the mess that Limewire so surely delivers to all of it&#39;s "special people" like yourself. Let me put it this way. Using Limewire is like walking through fire with gasoline underwear on.

----------


## TweaK

Uh, because you have the free edition of AVG covers you? God no. As has been said before, Limewire installs crap right at the start if I recall correctly, and AVG *free* (or any AVG for that matter) isn&#39;t all that great. 

Having an antivirus application doesn&#39;t instantly cover you from everything.

----------


## Xnyper

Aye, torrents ftw&#33;

Sadly I suspect it is only a matter of time before the .exe "music" infects it too.  The more mainstream it gets the more dumb people will use it, and the malware market rears its ugly head.  


here&#39;s mine:

Notepad (the data version of blank paper... so beautiful&#33;  I do envy the prowess of the vim people though)
foobar 2000
WMP classic (three cheers for GNU GPL)
utorrent
Photoshop CS2    (another three for piracy)





> 3) a doc viewer, more or less (hope some of you get the pun)
> [/b]



Hehe, nice&#33;

----------


## Talon

Favorite programs are:1. *Mozilla Firefox* - Easier for me to browse the internet with.
2. *Windows Media Player* - Music = Life. My 5.1 surround sound card works the best with it.
3. *Guitar Pro* - Just makes playing tabs a little easier for me  :smiley: 
4. *Limewire/uTorrent* - For music, movies, programs and more lol.
5. *AIM* - Keep in touch with family and friends being that I live 2.5 hours away from most of them.

----------


## Artelis

I need to update my list

Interweb Explorer - Don&#39;t give me shit (FIREFOX, NOOB&#33; USE IT)
Winamp - Fuck you, WMP users&#33;
Cubase - mostly for making bad techno remixes of Kaniaz&#39;s awesome tunes
Dreamweaver - I am teh l33t web develo- no.
mIRC - idle idle idle BEEP "what?"
MSNz, AIMz - hax&#33;

----------


## TweaK

1.* Firefox* - Web browser, durr.
2.* MSN* - I&#39;m obsessed with it. Or maybe not.
3.* mIRC* - IRC, woo-yay.
4.* Winamp* - Media player. Best one out there imho.
5.* uTorrent* - To pirate stuff and save money.

----------


## laconix

*1. Firefox;* I just love my add-ons  :smiley: 
*2. GIMP;* Free, I&#39;m used to it
*3. Winamp;* Winamp > WMP
*4. Frostwire;* Like Limewire except better&#33;
*5. Visual Studio 6;* Visual Basic, &#39;nuff said.
*6. Network Stumbler;* Find unsecured networks.  :smiley: 
*7. Wireshark (formerly Ethereal);* Best analyzer evar&#33;&#33;1eleven&#33;1&#33;&#33;&#33;
*8. Cain and Abel;* Goes hand in hand with Wireshark
*9. Reshacker;* When i just wanna fuck with explorer.exe, and put it on at school. The start button says "Loser&#39;s click here"
*10. Alcohol 120%;* The shit
*11. Macromedia Flash 8;* I use it occasionally, but just generally play around in it.
*12. Steam (Counter-Strike 1.6);* &#39;nuff said

Only a little over.  ::content::

----------


## Tsen

Foobar2000 > WinAMP
iTunes > WinAMP
JaJuk > WinAMP
Amarok > WinAMP
MediaMonkey > WinAMP
Songbird > WinAMP

I rest my case.

----------


## Artelis

> Foobar2000 > WinAMP
> iTunes > WinAMP
> JaJuk > WinAMP
> Amarok > WinAMP
> MediaMonkey > WinAMP
> Songbird > WinAMP
> 
> I rest my case.[/b]



Winamp wins

I rest my case.

----------


## BohmaN

1. MSN
2. Ventrilo
3. Counter-Strike
4. Winamp
5. uTorrent

No comment needed?

----------


## Tsen

BLEARGH&#33;
How can you people use WinAMP?
It has the single WORST UI I have EVER seen&#33;  Even with plugins, it has HALF the functionality of most of its competitors&#33;

----------


## Kaniaz

I use Windows Media Player. IF THAT&#39;S OKAY

----------


## Tsen

WMP&#39;s plenty good, so long as it&#39;s version 11. 
But c&#39;mon---WINAMP?  Ugh.

----------


## BohmaN

Tsen, explain to me why winamp sucks please. It&#39;s brilliant imo.

----------


## Ynot

I think it&#39;s what you&#39;re used to
me, I&#39;m a winamp junkie too

it suits me
and I like it

(classic skin only, tho - hate the modern skins)

----------


## Tsen

I already did.
It has a pathetic UI and half the functionality of its competitors.  Its sound quality is also inferior to several other players (especially Foobar2000).

----------


## BohmaN

1. Excuse my newbieness but what does UI stand for? =]. I&#39;ll check out that program. What I like about winamp is the global hotkeys. Does Foobar2000 have that function too?

----------


## flight

UI = User Interface  :Peek:

----------


## Tsen

As flight said, UI means user interface.
Winamp is fugly.  Skins or no.
It&#39;s like the designers went out of their way to make features hard to use, or position them in bizarre places.
As for global hotkeys,
Foobar2000,
Amarok (Linux only),
JaJuk,
MediaMonkey (I think).

And you can set up global hotkeys for iTunes and WMP through plugins.

----------


## Artelis

I love the winamp ui.

----------


## Tsen

Fine, live with your horrible music experience.
I tried to save you.   :tongue2:

----------


## Artelis

> Fine, live with your horrible music experience.
> I tried to save you.  [/b]



Baby, I&#39;ll be just fine.  Let&#39;s dance&#33;

----------


## Kaniaz

I still go with WMP11. The library made me its bitch, regardless of anything else. I would not suggest you used any other version of WMP though (even WinAmp would be better for that).

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, WMP 11&#39;s pretty good, though 10 and lower are kind of...painful?

----------


## Ne-yo

Yeah I gotta agree with Tsen the UI on Winamp is awful and Kaniaz is right WMP ver. 11 library will make you it&#39;s bitch if you play around with it long enought. Tsen where have I seen that Avatar before?  ::hrm::

----------


## PenguinLord13

> As flight said, UI means user interface.
> Winamp is fugly.  Skins or no.
> It&#39;s like the designers went out of their way to make features hard to use, or position them in bizarre places.
> 
> And you can set up global hotkeys for iTunes and WMP through plugins.[/b]



I totally agree with that. I hate the interface, and just can&#39;t figure it out. The only use I have for it is if I don&#39;t feel like having a file imported into my iTunes library, so I listen to it in winamp and because I like it better than WMP (at least 10 and below, haven&#39;t tried 11), and it&#39;s the only player I could get the ogg vorbis codec thing working so I could watch wallace+gromit cartoons I got off bittorrent. It sucks, but I find it useful in the occasional occasion (like 5 time/year).

Oh, and what are these global hotkey things everybody is so hot on? (sorry if that was a noobish question)

----------


## Tsen

Global hotkeys are keyboard shortcuts to make your music player (or other apps) do something while you&#39;re focused on another window.
So, you&#39;re browsing on Firefox when a particularly embarrassing Shania Twain song gets played on shuffle, so you hit ctrl-left or something of that nature and skip the song.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Global hotkeys are keyboard shortcuts to make your music player (or other apps) do something while you&#39;re focused on another window.
> So, you&#39;re browsing on Firefox when a particularly embarrassing Shania Twain song gets played on shuffle, so you hit ctrl-left or something of that nature and skip the song.[/b]



That sounds really useful, I bet it will be one of those features I won&#39;t understand how I lived without once I set it up. How _do_ I set it up though in iTunes? I have no experience with iTunes plugins and stuff like that, and have no idea where to get them/how to use them etc.

----------


## Kaniaz

> embarrassing Shania Twain song[/b]



Some of us _like_ Shania Twain.

----------


## BohmaN

Tsen that program Foobar2000 was very ugly and I couldn&#39;t find anywhere where to raise the volume? I deleted it, live winamp and WMP  :smiley:

----------


## MSG

Winamp is god awful, there is absolutely nothing good about it. It&#39;s got a shitty UI that hasn&#39;t changed since I first used it (over 5 years ago), the sound quality is not anything spectacular, it&#39;s pretty ugly and none of the skins are good, it&#39;s horribly unstable, Video playback is the slowest, shittiest thing ever, and the program takes a half a minute just to start up. It&#39;s also got a horrible library and advertisements.

Frankly, I&#39;d rather use a record player.

----------


## Identity X

> So, you&#39;re browsing on Firefox when a particularly embarrassing Shania Twain song gets played on shuffle, so you hit ctrl-left or something of that nature and skip the song.[/b]



That&#39;s what FoxyTunes is for.

(Yes, I&#39;m a freak for extensions.)

I&#39;ve recently discovered Miranda, which is mega cool for it&#39;s minimalistic approach to things and the functionality under the boot, too.

#dreamviews hates me for it too, it&#39;s ChatZilla all over again.

Oh and regarding Winamp; I was a long time user, but WMP11 was too good to avoid the switch. Hasn&#39;t got play counts though, so my 450 plays of _Leif Erikson_ count for nothing now.

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, Foobar&#39;s ugly, and a do-it-yourself type program, but it has unmatched sound quality (although Amarok uses it&#39;s audio passthrough, so it has the same quality).  I wouldn&#39;t recommend it for the faint of heart or anybody who shies way from getting their hands dirty with their programs.
But try JaJuk, WMP 11, MediaMonkey, or, best of all, run Amarok in a virtual machine.  The last is the most complicated, because you&#39;ll have to virtualize it to run it in windows, but Amarok is unrivaled in the audio player realm.

----------


## BohmaN

Now you&#39;re saying you should use Amarok but before you said Foobar :S =).. I&#39;ll download Amarok too and check it out =)

----------


## MSG

It&#39;s because Amarok is for Linux

----------


## Tsen

It&#39;s because Amarok > everything else.

I only recommend Foobar because it&#39;s got good audio quality and it&#39;s extremely versatile.
You&#39;ll probably have trouble if you try to install Amarok, I&#39;d just stick with JaJuk or MediaMonkey (Which aren&#39;t as good, but run on Windows).  If you want to try Amarok, I can walk you through it, but you&#39;ll have to install Linux in a virtual machine, which will eat up a sizeable amount of disk space.  Really, it&#39;s something only a tech geek would need to/want to do.

----------


## Ne-yo

I prefer Banshee myself but I still download all the new Amarok releases. The new Music Store in 1.4.4 has a nice UI. I like the feature to upload the database and having the ability to select the artist in alphabetical order, however Im more of an R&B fan so there just really isn&#39;t anything in there for me.

_Tsen is a KDE Lover_  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Tsen

Haha, I actually prefer Gnome as a desktop most of the time, but I like KDE apps more.  When KDE 4 comes out, though, I&#39;m fairly sure I&#39;m going to switch.

----------


## King and God

Can&#39;t remember if I have written in this thread before, and 7 pages is too much going through. Here&#39;s my favorite programs, in no partipicular order:

*Xfire*
A instant messenger. I have lots of contacts on it (people I play games with).

*Steam*
I play the majority of my games through it. So without it I would not have much to play.

*Bitcomet*
A torrent program. I use it to download movies, games and music.

*Winrar*
A very useful program. It is needed for lots of stuff I download.

*Powerstrip*
A brightness program. I can adjust brightness on the screen by holding two buttons. It is very useful to see in dark areas quick when playing first person shooters.

*Notepad*
I&#39;m using it to make scripts and do modding for games. I also make notes with it, such as links to sites I want to remember.

*Windows Media Player*
I use it to listen to music. Winamp is probably better - from what I have heard at least - but I&#39;m too lazy to download it, and get used to it.

*VLC Media Player*
I use it to watch movies I have downloaded. It is a great program.

----------


## BohmaN

King and God, do you play counter-strike?

----------


## Beef Jerky

*1. ZoneAlarm Security Suite*
Keeps me safe from hackers, viruses and other nasties

*2. Steam*
As resource-hogging and annoying as it can be, it&#39;s a pretty good program with enourmous potential, growing more and more popular everyday. Plus most of my games run off it.

*3. Xfire*
In game chat utility. Also can be used to create Clan/Guild pages and keep track of your gaming time.

*4. Winamp*
Video, audio, easy to use and low on resource usage. I like.

*5. Azureus*
Partnered with www.demonoid.com, Azureus is my greatest tool.

----------


## King and God

> King and God, do you play counter-strike?[/b]



Nope. I used to play it with cheats two years ago, though. But I got banned from a server in my city where people I knew of played. When I couldn&#39;t piss them off anymore by hacking there I decided to quit playing CS. The funny thing is, though: I played there *blatantly* with cheats for approx. 3/4 of a year, with admins on it, and did not get banned, until later when I was permanently banned for racial slurs, insulting or something like that.

----------

